# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Antivirus per Mac

## harleyboy

Dua te pyes te gjithe perdoruesit e Mac a i mbrojne kompjuterat e tyre dhe si mendojne a nevojitet nje antivirus apo antispyware ne Mac-un e secilit nga ju.Cili mendoni se eshte antivirusi dhe antispyware me i mire.
Une vete perdor Norton AntiVirus 11.0 for Mac.

----------


## autotune

A munde te kapesh ndonje virus ndonjeher ne mac?, un jo, dhe e kam fshi krejt kete nortonin sepse edhe un e kisha por mu duk vetem procesojke pa nevoj, kam be update ne 10.5.7 dhe skam fare antivirus.

----------


## harleyboy

Njehere kur shkarkoja nga LIMEWIRE me ka kapur disa viruse dhe njehere tjeter kur kam perdorur flashin e nje shoku ka kapur disa viruse.Kjo eshte arsyeja qe une mendoj se eshte i nevojshem.Se sa te demshem ishin ata viruse nuk e di por mendoj se cdo OS ka te meta.

----------


## darwin

nuk ke viruse akoma, kështu që rri rehat.. viruset t'i ka kapur sepse në një farë mënyre e ke futur vetë në mac atë virus (që funksionon vetëm në windows) dhe OS X i ruan filet e windows, por nuk është se viruset janë të ekzekutueshëm, dhe kur atë kartelë e kopjon sërish në ndonjë usb, mac e kopjon virusin sepse e njeh thjesht si një file (virusi nuk paraqet ikonë programi, vetëm ikonë terminali, por vetë terminali nuk e ekzekuton kurrë sepse nuk e njeh)

fli gjumë dhe ca kohë dhe mos ngadalëso kompjuter kot me antivirus

----------


## iBeSS

> A munde te kapesh ndonje virus ndonjeher ne mac?, un jo, dhe e kam fshi krejt kete nortonin sepse edhe un e kisha por mu duk vetem procesojke pa nevoj, kam be update ne 10.5.7 dhe skam fare antivirus.


ka sh pak viruse per MAC,por te pakten ne internet ne faqet ku shqiptaret navigjojne normalisht nuk mund te infektohen kurrsesi...10.5.7  ka bere mjaft arnime te versionit me pare dhe se shof te domosdoshme perdorimin e nje mjeti cfaredo mbrojtes...

vecse i domosdoshem eshte nje Firewall i mire si prsh *Little Snich* sepse linjat e internetit ketu ne Bagdat [tirane] jane shared per cdo abonent familjar dhe mdun te futen ne pc te vjedhin materiale.

----------


## ChuChu

mac'sat jane worth every penny. as dhe nje problem s'te japin, as viruse, asgje. bli nje mac e shpeto nga hallet me kompjutera.

----------

